# Goodbye AMD! Hello Intel!



## servantofmosthigh (May 24, 2008)

Well, for almost 15 years, I've been an AMD guy. My first personal computer was in 1993. Intel was starting to market their Pentium I's. So I bought the AMD 486. That computer lasted me for 6 years. And it was still ticking well. The only reason I had to upgrade was because the softwares and the internet demanded faster processors and more memories. But 6 long years is unbelievable! After that first one, it's been downhill since.

My second computer was the AMD K5 in 1999. That computer lasted me for 4 years, and it croaked.

So in 2003, it was the AMD Athlon 1800. 2 years later, it wigged out and fried.

So in 2005, I bought the AMD Athlon XP 2800. 2 years later, it started behaving funny. No matter how many times I did a fresh install and reformat of the hard drives, the bugs kept coming back.

By 2007, I desperately needed a new computer, but finances prevented me from doing so. So I tried to hang on as long as I could. By March 2008, it completely died.

So after a month of researching for my next computer, and weighing all the options, and assessing my long relationship with AMD processors that has spiralled worse and worse with each new computer, I finally went Intel. All I can say about Intel is, it sure is expensive. I got a computer with a Core 2 Quad Q9450. Huge 4gb DDR3 RAM. I checked my resources, and was shocked to see that already 2.7gb of the RAM was being used. Simply unbelievable.

But I'm running the new Windows Vista, and I guess that's the new demanding hardware requirements. With my Athlon XP, I couldn't even watch HD trailers on the internet. But with this new computer, WOW!!! Those HD trailer movies run very nice... very very nice...


----------



## etexas (May 24, 2008)

servantofmosthigh said:


> Well, for almost 15 years, I've been an AMD guy. My first personal computer was in 1993. Intel was starting to market their Pentium I's. So I bought the AMD 486. That computer lasted me for 6 years. And it was still ticking well. The only reason I had to upgrade was because the softwares and the internet demanded faster processors and more memories. But 6 long years is unbelievable! After that first one, it's been downhill since.
> 
> My second computer was the AMD K5 in 1999. That computer lasted me for 4 years, and it croaked.
> 
> ...


Vista hogs a LOT of space, even though I am a Mac-dude, most of my friend use PC, and I have heard MANY complaints about Vista in this regard.


----------



## Seb (May 24, 2008)

Will,

Your story pretty kinda parallels mine.

I'm an I.T. Administrator (have been for 20 years). I've loved AMD since the early '90s. I couldn't stand Intel's arrogance and monopolistic pricing so I embraced AMD. I really wish I would have bought some stock in the company back then, when it was only $3.00 a share, but I digress.

I never had the reliability problems that you had with the 100 or so systems I installed, but different folks have different experiences. AMD for years pushed the envelope on processor performance until the Intel Core 2 hit the market.

Nowadays all that I purchase and install in my job are Intel boxes. I hope AMD will get back on track and keep Intel's pricing in check. Otherwise we will be paying high prices like the Mac folks (sorry Max  ) .

I think AMD may have a long road in front of them and I fear they may have bitten off more than they can chew with the purchase of ATI Graphics.

Just my


----------



## Seb (May 24, 2008)

Ohh, 

And congrats on the new box Will. The Core 2 Quads are really nice huh?


----------



## servantofmosthigh (May 25, 2008)

Seb said:


> Ohh,
> 
> And congrats on the new box Will. The Core 2 Quads are really nice huh?



Very, very nice... You mention AMD's biting the bullet by purchasing ATI. I'm curious. I have an Intel mb that does ATI crossfire. If AMD bought ATI, why would Intel go with Crossfire instead of SLI?


----------



## Seb (May 25, 2008)

My understanding is that the companies (Nvidia and Intel) don't play nice together. 

Originally Intel had difficulty licensing SLI from Nvidia, and that 'forced' Intel into a relationship with AMD / ATI / Crossfire.

I understand that now Intel has motherboards based on both video specs.


----------



## servantofmosthigh (May 25, 2008)

Interesting...


----------

